# Sorority Finished!



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi guys! Thanks so much for helping me set up my first sorority. 
I went out and got a bunch of plants.








Then, I rescued 7 girls from Petsmart and Petco. 
Introducing:
Nymphedora. She is pretty freaked out in this picture, but when relaxe and happy she is a lovely lavender color. I think she is a Spade Tail..








Second is Tith. She is yellow but has some darkening of her tail that might be greenish... I havent had time to take a good long look. She's the most mellow of the group.








Next is Andromeda. She's mostly red with a tiny bit of a blue flash on her tail. When I got her, her lower fin was a bit ragged, but has been healing nicely.








Fourth is Faustine. Andromeda and Faustine were a bit hard to tell apart when I got them, but Andromeda has become more red, while Faustine is more orange and has a pretty obvious green flash. Faustine has developed ich, and I am currently treating the tank with attack ich. poor baby.








Fifth is the gemstone I found in Petco. This is Phayet. She is a gorgeous denim blue crowntail. Almost squealed when I found her. I have a gigantic softspot for grey/blue bettas. 








Sixth is Persephone, another Petco crowntail. I love her spunky personality.








and lastly, my cambodian CT girl Cassiopiea. I love how richly red her fins are.


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

OOPS! almost forgot.
Took your advice and got 6 ghost shrimp to see how the betta girls would react. A few shrimp have died as expected, but three have survived. They are doing great and are only a source of amusement for the girls. 









and the tank a few days after everyone was added.









And a movie!


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

They are all beautiful! shrimp are so cute. Are you sure all the bettas are female. I saw at one point...one that looked more masculine in behavior. If you are sure thats great, I have had nightmarish discoveries before. There seem to be more males in the female tanks here than females.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I would get some more plants, and hiding spots, with 7 girls you need to break up the line of sight a bit more. Otherwise it looks Great  ! I have a 40 gal sorority which I am adding to in january, so exciting.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have to second the taller plants, and lots of them. You can't see to the back of my tank and when you look from the top, you can't see gravel LOL I have 6 girls and so far, it's been easy. I had to add two new girls a few weeks ago, it went smoothly with so many plants. Looks great though, arn't they awesome?!


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

PixelatedPaint said:


> They are all beautiful! shrimp are so cute. Are you sure all the bettas are female. I saw at one point...one that looked more masculine in behavior. If you are sure thats great, I have had nightmarish discoveries before. There seem to be more males in the female tanks here than females.


I am pretty sure all of them are female, every single one has the little white egg spot, and none of them appear to have beards. Which one(s) do you think could be a male? 


@Pitluvs- I would have gotten more plants but these were the only ones my favorite petstore had. I plan on going back for more later after I get paid. I want to change the substrate to Eco-complete, so I may wait on the plants if Petsmart has some next time I go. I can only afford so much fish stuff with a car, rent, and food being priorty. ;-)

There was some initial sparring and flaring when they were first introduced but all have settled in nicely. Cassiopiea was the last one introduced, about three days after everyone else. Her's was the least dramatic introduction I have ever seen.. no-one even flared!


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> I have to second the taller plants, and lots of them. You can't see to the back of my tank and when you look from the top, you can't see gravel LOL I have 6 girls and so far, it's been easy. I had to add two new girls a few weeks ago, it went smoothly with so many plants. Looks great though, arn't they awesome?!


 They are so awesome that they distracted me for 40 minutes of my morning during fishy feeding time. They are SO CUTE.
I would also like to note that Faustine has taken over the broken terra cotta pot in the corner and can be seen peeking out of it in the second picture of the tank.


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

I was just watching one continuously attack its reflection in the vid. Although females sometimes do it...My experience in the last month or so...they've all been males. Just watch them and im sure all will be fine! I cant tell which one it is but watch the vid and focus on the back of the tank.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh I know how it is, I have no car but make car and insurance payments, pay for cabs and rent/utilities/cable/phones and have two small toddlers lol Plus a house full. Cost me $20 just to get to the pet store *sigh* It'll work out, just make sure to get some taller plants to fill it out  

My favorite is Phayet but Persephone looks just like my Gadget who's also a ball to have in the home lol


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow! Great tank . That first pic made me lol, the shrimp in the bag looks like it's a foot long :lol:.


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

PixelatedPaint said:


> I was just watching one continuously attack its reflection in the vid. Although females sometimes do it...My experience in the last month or so...they've all been males. Just watch them and im sure all will be fine! I cant tell which one it is but watch the vid and focus on the back of the tank.


I watched the video again, and I think you are talking about Phayet or Andromeda, depending on the color. I will keep an eye on them for any major behavior/physical changes over the next few months. Hopefully they are just over-acheiving females..


----------



## PixelatedPaint (Nov 19, 2011)

Never hurts to be observant! It saved many of my females when I realized what was happening. Even then my Hermes didnt look like a man. Only after a few weeks of separating them. He was sooooo aggressive though. Sometimes it is the opposite..the boys get bullied.


Let me know how it goes! I hope they are all females!


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

All the girls are gorgeous, but I really like Persephone and Cassiopiea! Gorgeous! How did you find such gems at PetCo/Petsmart? I plan to order from people who actually breed bettas, and I will have to have my girls shipped to me. I always have such problems with PetCo! The only betta I ever got from Petsmart is my girlie, Shimmer, who is the only one of my 4 bettas still alive and kicking. If you like blue/grey bettas, get a load of this guy:
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=blue...rt=84&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:84&tx=126&ty=4


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

Good luck with your new sorority. The bettas look very pretty.


----------



## Sprinkles (Dec 6, 2011)

Very pretty girlies! I love, love the names you have given them. :-D I recently got a Dragon scale that I named Draco. XD 

Congratulations on your sorority!


----------

